# "You are not allowed to view this image" page



## weasel (Sep 29, 2007)

I usually end up on this page when I click a link and I'm not logged in. The javascript back link doesn't do anything, since I've generally opened it in a new tab, and it is pretty annoying to have to go and type in furaffinity.net, go to the login page, log in, and then go back to what I was trying to look at. Could you add a login form on this page itself, or at least a link back to the furaffinity.net home page, to save users the trouble of typing it themselves?

While we're at it, it would be nice to have a login form on every page when not logged in, perhaps in the upper right corner under where it says "Welcome, Guest."


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmmm... sounds like when you go to things as a guest, the mature filter goes on (I assume).

Well, to get back to FA's homepage, instead of typing it, you can just click on the banner in the top left.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2007)

...except for the fact that when you get the "you are not allowed to view this image" error message, that's *all* you get:  a blank page with the message on it.  No FA header, no additional links, etc.



> when you go to things as a guest, the mature filter goes on (I assume).


True true.  Only registered+logged in users can view mature or adult submissions


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 30, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Hmmm... sounds like when you go to things as a guest, the mature filter goes on (I assume).



Yeah, guests are not allowed to view Mature or Adult submissions.  Part of the protections against viewing of such by underage users.  This way, in order to view Mature stuff, you have to (1) register an account, (2) set your birthdate, and (3) manually turn off the Mature filter; so nobody can say they saw Mature stuff by accident.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 30, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet, somehow, people still make the claim that they have their mature filter off "accidentally"...


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's all you get with the stated error message:


```
<html>
<head>
	<title></title>
	
	<link href="/favicon.ico"/>
	
	<meta name="description" content="Fur Affinity is a furry art community." />
       <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />

	
	<style type="text/css">
	<!--
		#ToolTip{position:absolute; width: 100px; top: 0px; left: 0px; z-index:4; visibility:hidden;}
	-->
	</style>

	
	<link href="/CSS/" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>
</head>
<body>
<table width='100%' height='100%'>
	<tr>
		<td valign='middle'>
			
			<table cellpadding=3 cellspacing=1 border=0 width='650' height='400' align='center' class="maintable">
				<tr><td class="cat">
					<font face='arial' color='#ffffff' size=4><b>Fatal system error!</b></font>
				</td></tr>

				<tr><td height='380' valign='top' class="alt1">
					<font face='Verdana' size=1>You are not allowed to view this image. This could be that your birth date is not set, or you have mature submissions turned off.<BR>
					[<a href='javascript:history.back()'>Click here to go back</a>]</font></p>
				</td></tr>
			</table>
				
		</td>
	</tr>

</table>
</body>
</html>
```

No FA header, no navbars, no graphics, Nada.  All you get is the Javascript link, and that doesn't work when you open up said link in a new window or tab.

So, yeah, We should *at least* have an additional link for the FA mainpage.

(And PS:  The phrase "Fatal System Error" is sometimes rendered as white text on white background.  That needs fixing too.)


----------



## Eevee (Sep 30, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Part of the protections against viewing of such by underage users.  This way, in order to view Mature stuff, you have to (1) register an account, (2) set your birthdate, and (3) manually turn off the Mature filter; so nobody can say they saw Mature stuff by accident.


How can a direct link possibly be an accident, and why is that a problem anyway?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2007)

> How can a direct link possibly be an accident, and why is that a problem anyway?


I know!  I know!  Say one user submits a Mature (not Adult) piece to their gallery, then links the URL from the forums for critiquing.  Someone else opens the URL in a new tab/window and gets the error message because they have Mature content switched off.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 1, 2007)

Aren't people on the forums (and elsewhere, socially at least) required to announce nsfw links?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2007)

Mature level (not Adult level) content isn't necessarily NSFW, ergo, it is not announced.  But it gets filtered out and returns the error message just the same.


----------

